# **PPT FSI Turbo Upgrade Spy Shot**



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally, after 3 plus years, we decided to get our heads back on finishing our FSI development. Below is a small spy shot of its construction and orientation. We know that the chra isnt clocked correctly as its only a mock (Pictured is a 3582R chassis w/ full 4" ported shroud cover). This is the same kit that 2yrs ago was in the first GTI to run 11's. We will be offering most turbos in the GT line along w/ our 71-SS billet wheel which will be coming out very shortly. More info to come as we progress...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats looks awesome. really like it.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have scene this manifold in person and it looks nice. The one i saw was half polished also lol


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats some dead sexy stuff right there.


Is there layaway on these things? lol


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Price?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> Thats some dead sexy stuff right there.


Everyone likes pic's , here a shot of the kit broken down .  Bob.G



Here you get a free preview of his work and FSI stuff 


:thumbup::thumbup:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Everyone likes pic's , here a shot of the kit broken down .  Bob.G
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way that could possibly look better was if it were on my car


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

The turbomanifold is for sell?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Hardware/Software Kit comprises of:

*Proprietary SS Vbanded Manifold
GT3071R/76R .63ar w/ SS Vbanded Housing/4" Inlet
oil feed line setup
coolant line kit
GT oil restrictor
oil return flange kit
3" SS Downpipe w/ test pipe (optonal high flow cat add 125)
3.5" inlet piping set w/ all clamps w/ dv return bung size of your choice (1" or 1.5")
3.5" AEM Dryflow Cone Filter
vband clamps mani/turbo and downpipes
vband gaskets
TiAL 38mm MVS Wastegate (optional 44mm MVR Wastegate add 100)
dumpt tube (rerouted or open)
charge hose assembly*

Starting at 3895

Add *RS4 Injectors* and *Eurodyne Maestro* and its 5215 for the above. Add our 550hp *Garrett cored FMIC* kit for 795. There will be other turbo choices including internally gated vbanded setups for ppl looking for a more stockish look along w/ billet upgrades on specific turbos.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

how about if you have an intake already?? what is maestro and what is the benefits of it?? when will this it be release and when will it be on your site to order??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

This intake is important for the tune. Generic intakes will not work. The kit is ready to order at any time. There is some lead time because of the custom nature on turbos/housings/wastegates, etc.

Maestro is a programmable tuning suite that you can alter the file to suit different components, fuel, etc that is currently in the beta stage at this particular moment.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a full-size 3.5" intake which has a great powdercoating in the final version! You will need this diameter to get that Power out of the kit it is made for. Who wants some intercooler pics?  ...

Great kit Arnold....! You are worth paying shipping, taxes, costums and all the other import fees!...*high five*


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats cool. We can use any intercooler right?? I know is a stupid question but some manufacture want to sell the whole kit with intercooler and everything so thats why im asking.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes,..You are not forced to purchase ppt's fmic, but it is clever to do imo. As soon as i sit in front of my notebook, i will post some pics here. Then youll know what i mean  unfortunately i cant do it now..sorry
,...i hate cell phone postings


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be appreciated.


----------



## dubin808 (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn that looks good! I'd like to see some installed engine bay pics when possible. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

how much are u making on 93octane only?? Is it on stock engine or did you rebuilt it??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the first dyno pulls on 93oct and 22psi, we made around 400whp on Tapp's Mustang dyno


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

On stock motor??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

rod upgrade only


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> Thats cool. We can use any intercooler right?? I know is a stupid question but some manufacture want to sell the whole kit with intercooler and everything so thats why im asking.


The charge pipe is a custom molded silicone piece w/ 2.5" hard pipe. I suppose you can use any IC system that does not utilize the sprung clip as it will have to be siliconed and clamped in the traditional manner. Pics of this will come as well.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

What if we do like the kit but and want everything in the base kit including the vband side of the turbo but not the Turbo it self as I already have one ?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, did you sell the manifold only? I want one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

We do not separate the kit or components for this, sorry.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Here comes the FMIC as promised... The red couplers were a special wish of mine Arnold fulfilled 
THANK YOU! I hope you like it as I do...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are a couple that are where the brick resides ...


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

i know who's is getting credit card number soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Icing on the cake would be for those looking for a little more then a 71R  

Introducing our own billet PPT 71B-SS


----------



## viperdsa (Nov 28, 2007)

Any idea how much that wheel will flow?


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Would you be able to tell us the different weights of the impellers ? 

Say stock 3071 = 50grams 
stock 3076 = 65 grams 
billet 3071 = 40grams 
billet 3076 = 55grams 

Would be super helpfull info for those of us living at altitude.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont have a 71mm wheel, I can compare it to, but its definitely lighter. 

76mm 76Rwheel = 102g 
71mm billet = 84grams


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Any plans to produce a 76mm billet ? 

Any one know the weight of a 71mm wheel ? 

Thanks for all this info


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, already in the works. Finalizing design


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

damn!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Icing on the cake would be for those looking for a little more then a 71R
> 
> Introducing our own billet PPT 71B-SS


 Looking good Arnold that wheel real nice !!!!!!  

Lots of options with the PPT BT kit :thumbup: Bob.G


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Icing on the cake would be for those looking for a little more then a 71R
> 
> Introducing our own billet PPT 71B-SS


Arnold did anyone step up to this billet wheel upgrade yet?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, I just got a note from my PTE rep that there will be a line of GT style billeted/ceramic dbb style turbos coming out. I will cease my own billet program as it doesnt make sense at this point. I'll keep everyone updated. My 71SS-B upgrade wheels are still available however and can be packaged w/ 71R style turbos. The only thing is that PTE doesnt have any future plans on vband in/out housings on these new turbos, so this is where I may have to put my production efforts...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> My 71SS-B upgrade wheels are still available however and can be packaged w/ 71R style turbos. ...


Arnold make sure you save me one LOL 

I want to do a back to back dyno test with logging the spool and how it effects power curve. Bob.G


p.s. The car is running great !!!!!!!!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

I email you.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

do you guys have a file with the stock internals?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

We dont have a 'stock' internal file, but you can run moderate boost levels to keep it in check. Maestro will be available for these setups. And Bob, I have a wheel w/ your name on it, no worries


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

what you mean by that? i dont have enough money right now to have the internals done aswell.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

$GTI07$ said:


> what you mean by that? i dont have enough money right now to have the internals done aswell.


I think Arnold means they have a "base file" depending on turbo being used and you just need to turn down the boost so that its safe for factory rods and then when you put stronger rods in then you can just turn up the boost .  Bob.G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> I think Arnold means they have a "base file" depending on turbo being used and you just need to turn down the boost so that its safe for factory rods and then when you put stronger rods in then you can just turn up the boost .  Bob.G


ohh ok i hope so cuz i dont have enough for everything at one shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> oh damn. so no billet 76?
> 
> guess i'll take the billet 71.
> 
> ...


Yeah, PTE is coming out w/ a line of GT style billet ball bearing turbos that will suit alot of ppl. From 28 series to 35R sized. I've been a distributor of theirs for the last 10yrs or so (longer then most of these vendor guys you see spamming the forums)... when they werent so popular and prevalent in this scene. Saturday, I may be there. There are some deadlines and fabbing I must finish up for next week.. Tues or Sat, up to you. Give me a ring and we can set it up.

I may still do specific ones in the future. Its up in the air... but the 71mm's are already in stock :thumbup:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey is there a big differece with a billet 3071r and is that the one ill be getting on my kit i just order?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

playback said:


> Any plans to produce a 76mm billet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all this info





[email protected] said:


> Yes, already in the works. Finalizing design


very nice cuz dealing with Forced Performance and their 2 month build time is ridiculous !!!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Arnold what its the benefit of having a 44mm mvr wastegate?? I cant wat tiill i get t kt to my house. did some shop from tampp call you today??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes. well, the 44mm gate either aids in low boost control or helps out when there are boost creepage issues. I have a happy medium turbosmart vbanded 40mm gate that just came out and is actually adjustable (comes w/ an adjustable tool)


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

so you think that will be better for my setup that we talked about?? because i want to keep all the safety features on my engine. that shop that called you is charging me 975 dollards for the install.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. well, the 44mm gate either aids in low boost control or helps out when there are boost creepage issues. I have a happy medium turbosmart vbanded 40mm gate that just came out and is actually adjustable (comes w/ an adjustable tool)


 that gate is super bad ass prob going to use one a car soon ..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> so you think that will be better for my setup that we talked about?? because i want to keep all the safety features on my engine. that shop that called you is charging me 975 dollards for the install.


Its entirely your call. There is a small upgrade fee, but its a very nice gate


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

how much is the fee?? did you get my email about the billet gt3071r?? if not how much is that upgrade?? will it take longer to get to my house if get that billet gt3071r?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> how much is the fee?? did you get my email about the billet gt3071r?? if not how much is that upgrade?? will it take longer to get to my house if get that billet gt3071r?


PM'ed. There is no time lost for the billet upgrade


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

pm back


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

what spark plugs are better for big turbo?? What is the benefit of rerouted dumptube or open dumptube?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

$GTI07$ said:


> what spark plugs are better for big turbo?? What is the benefit of rerouted dumptube or open dumptube?


 I heat range colder which is (xxx7xx) espec because your in the south where temps get hot. 

The benefit is it makes less noise . Bob.G


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> I heat range colder which is (xxx7xx) espec because your in the south where temps get hot.
> 
> The benefit is it makes less noise . Bob.G


 yo thanks a lot. but what is (xxx7xx)?? lol never in my life i heard of this lol


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

$GTI07$ said:


> yo thanks a lot. but what is (xxx7xx)?? lol never in my life i heard of this lol


 Here what you find when you use the SEARCH . Here 1 of 50 threads about spark plugs 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4272577-400-whp-Spark-Plugs&highlight=spark+plugs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> Here comes the FMIC as promised... The red couplers were a special wish of mine Arnold fulfilled
> THANK YOU! I hope you like it as I do...:thumbup:




Is this a kit? Or a core with custom piping?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

It is a kit:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Will have complete component kit pictured soon. But this is what our US-MADE manifold looks like on the engine (sans 38mm bolted gate as we've phased them out for vbanded gates). Individual runners, proprietary stainless alloy, vbanded for maintenance-free seal, measured at almost 10lbs lighter then a standard kit.. cant get any better..










FMIC fitted. 550hp Garrett core (larger available as needed) Best cores hands down...


----------



## racerX2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't wait until I get this kit.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

love it arnold. quality always impresses me, and the cleanliness is unmatched. nice job.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

1.8t67 said:


> love it arnold. quality always impresses me, and the cleanliness is unmatched. nice job.


I have the fsi turbo kit he makes and all i can say that is amazing quality. Amazing overall. The kit is worth the money. I also forgot to say that the customer service from him is amazing as well. Thanks arnold.


----------



## racerX2 (Jun 30, 2009)

$GTI07$ said:


> I have the fsi turbo kit he makes and all i can say that is amazing quality. Amazing overall. The kit is worth the money. I also forgot to say that the customer service from him is amazing as well. Thanks arnold.


Still waiting to see your bay pics


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Arnold is top knotch!!! Thank God he is local for me. 

:beer:


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

BSH uses a garret intercooler....this one looks alittle different.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> Here comes the FMIC as promised... The red couplers were a special wish of mine Arnold fulfilled
> THANK YOU! I hope you like it as I do...:thumbup:


Hey Arnold how much am i looking to get piping like that for my Precision Core i have at home.. 

http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Precision_600HP_AS1025-75-7.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

A3Performance said:


> Hey Arnold how much am i looking to get piping like that for my Precision Core i have at home..


PM'ed.



madmortar said:


> BSH uses a garret intercooler....this one looks alittle different.


We use a different core. There are many garrett intercooler core sizes. Garrett cores are all we use and they are unmistakable in their quality and their construction...








:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

Eurodyne in the haus :thumbup:  :beer:


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Wowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>



Looks amazing


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

dang!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

When you actually have the kit is even better.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

looks sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Turbo kit fitted on vehicle. Time for some internal upgrades


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that looks purdy :thumbup:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice car, swear I've seen it somewhere before


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> Nice car, swear I've seen it somewhere before


Let's bump this one for and update? How's the car coming along.Bob G


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Let's bump this one for and update? How's the car coming along.Bob G



Arnold still has the car. 

Doing the rods, stock piston w/ fresh rings and going with 1.8T oil pump.:thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> Arnold still has the car.
> 
> Doing the rods, stock piston w/ fresh rings and going with 1.8T oil pump.:thumbup:


Your in good hands with Arnold and Alan I had same thing done on my car my car last year and its been running flawless since. Let us know when you get her back Bob G


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Your in good hands with Arnold and Alan I had same thing done on my car my car last year and its been running flawless since. Let us know when you get her back Bob G


Will do Bob. I'm bringing it back to have some other stuff done down the road. I'm sure we will cross paths eventually. 

Arnold is a real stand up guy, I'd recommend him to anyone


----------



## racerX2 (Jun 30, 2009)

So jealous 1 day 1 of these years


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> Will do Bob. I'm bringing it back to have some other stuff done down the road. I'm sure we will cross paths eventually.
> 
> Arnold is a real stand up guy, I'd recommend him to anyone


I saw your car yesterday @ PPT its looking good basically the motor is all button up and the end is close LOL. Bob G.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> I saw your car yesterday @ PPT its looking good basically the motor is all button up and the end is close LOL. Bob G.




Thanks Bob:thumbup: Not sure the end is ever close lol


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> Thanks Bob:thumbup: Not sure the end is ever close lol


"Are we there yet"? LOL


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> "Are we there yet"? LOL




Its coming home today 

Catching a train at 4 to get to PPT @ 5:30


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> Its coming home today
> 
> Catching a train at 4 to get to PPT @ 5:30


Nice!:beer:


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> Its coming home today
> 
> Catching a train at 4 to get to PPT @ 5:30


 Any updates on this thing? 

I am waiting for ppt to finalize my order so I can have this thing on my car next month!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

theguy1084 said:


> Any updates on this thing?
> 
> I am waiting for ppt to finalize my order so I can have this thing on my car next month!


 You will be happy.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Bump


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Turbo kit fitted on vehicle. Time for some internal upgrades


In this picture, is this a "test" fit or is this final production of the intake system? Just wondering if that hose right behind the filter is the DV return since there is not one down by the compressor from the previous pictures. I ask because this would be pre-MAF and the VAG cars have a pre-calculated value in the ECM for what the DV should be releasing back into the intake post-MAF.

Guessing it's just a mock-up, but got me curious. I'll be talking with you guys about building me a kit, just hoping you can put together something like I want so I don't have to search/build everything myself. 
-J. Hines


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

jhines_06gli said:


> In this picture, is this a "test" fit or is this final production of the intake system? Just wondering if that hose right behind the filter is the DV return since there is not one down by the compressor from the previous pictures. I ask because this would be pre-MAF and the VAG cars have a pre-calculated value in the ECM for what the DV should be releasing back into the intake post-MAF.
> 
> Guessing it's just a mock-up, but got me curious. I'll be talking with you guys about building me a kit, just hoping you can put together something like I want so I don't have to search/build everything myself.
> -J. Hines



It's running maf-less.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

crew219 said:


> It's running maf-less.


So Eurodyne software? Or Uni


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

Can this be run with Revo software?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> In this picture, is this a "test" fit or is this final production of the intake system? Just wondering if that hose right behind the filter is the DV return since there is not one down by the compressor from the previous pictures. I ask because this would be pre-MAF and the VAG cars have a pre-calculated value in the ECM for what the DV should be releasing back into the intake post-MAF.
> 
> Guessing it's just a mock-up, but got me curious. I'll be talking with you guys about building me a kit, just hoping you can put together something like I want so I don't have to search/build everything myself.
> -J. Hines



Its the final production. The hose is next to the filter is the DV return, Like said above its MAFless so the return location is not an issue





jhines_06gli said:


> So Eurodyne software? Or Uni


Im running Eurodyne




100% Euro said:


> Can this be run with Revo software?


You can, you would need to use a GT3071R and a smaller diameter intake and MAF


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

07wolfsburg said:


> Its the final production. The hose is next to the filter is the DV return, Like said above its MAFless so the return location is not an issue
> 
> How does it run with the mafless file???


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

07wolfsburg said:


> Its the final production. The hose is next to the filter is the DV return, Like said above its MAFless so the return location is not an issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if there will be an option to purchase the kit with a smaller diameter intake?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Anything is possible with Arnold, just get in touch with him via phone or email to talk about details.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

100% Euro said:


> Do you know if there will be an option to purchase the kit with a smaller diameter intake?


Arnold can make what ever BT Hardware you need to match up to BT SW your going to use that's what you need to know first. You won't find a better shop or better person to work with his experience and most of all his word is golden. Bob G


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

100% Euro said:


> Do you know if there will be an option to purchase the kit with a smaller diameter intake?



Like Bob and screwball said, he can make the intake anyway you like.

The intakes are built to order, there isn't really just one specific intake that comes with this. When you 
order he will ask which software you plan to run and the intake is built according to what the software 
calls for. You're asking about Revo, they tune for a 3071R using a 2.75 (could be wrong) MAF housing,
thats what you would need.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

07wolfsburg said:


> Like Bob and screwball said, he can make the intake anyway you like.
> 
> The intakes are built to order, there isn't really just one specific intake that comes with this. When you
> order he will ask which software you plan to run and the intake is built according to what the software
> ...


Could you please pm me an email/phone number? Or do I just go through their tech support?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Just shoot Arnold a PM. I've never had a PM that has not gone unanswered by him.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

07wolfsburg said:


> Just shoot Arnold a PM. I've never had a PM that has not gone unanswered by him.


Triple negative fail. :laugh:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Triple negative fail. :laugh:



never, not, and ???


I always hated English


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

07wolfsburg said:


> never, not, and ???
> 
> 
> I always hated English


"un-"


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

crew219 said:


> "un-"


Ah yes


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

I got this today.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

theguy1084 said:


> I got this today.


Very very nice. You will enjoy that turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to Loudgli. Solid results with the help of our SS vbanded Billet 71R kit on 25psi w/m 










Here are some other things we are working on that arent necessarily FSI related 

Been quite busy lately but here's a small glimpse of what we've been up to lately. We are advertisers on this site surprisingly . Again, much apologies on the crappy cell phone pics. 

New .72AR vband prototype for GT30 style turbos 










Our obligatory exhaust posting. This one is a custom single exhaust to rid the B6 of the stock duals 










Garrett cored custom FMIC core waiting to be fitted 










Fitted 










Beginnings of custom intake mani based on AEB runners, all done in-house 










And at the other dark side of the shop. A MK1 Pickup is getting some love with cosmetics and a 20v transplant among many many and many other things...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats to Loudgli. Solid results with the help of our SS vbanded Billet 71R kit on 25psi w/m


 IMG]http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i15/cruizin01/dyno.jpg[/IMG] Close to 500 whp with just 3071 how is that possible ? Lol. Great job to Loudgli the cars owner and to PPT where Arnold quietly lets his customers results do the speaking. Bob G 
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Bob, 

Not a fluke. Here is a customer from Sweden that pushed his 1.8T a little further on the same framework w/ our 71mm billet. 486whp. But its not so much the overall power that is impressive but the spool and torque :thumbup:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Been quite busy lately but here's a small glimpse of what we've been up to lately. We are advertisers on this site surprisingly . Again, much apologies on the crappy cell phone pics.
> 
> New .72AR vband prototype for GT30 style turbos


 
When can I get my hands on one of these .72 housings?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

They are currently in production atm. Around a month and a half out.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> They are currently in production atm. Around a month and a half out.


 Love how the smaller companys like PPT are taking the lead on innovation and looking for best results for there customers and the larger companys rebranding others products and looking at only growth and being the biggest. Good job Arnold keep it up . Bob. G :thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Icing on the cake would be for those looking for a little more then a 71R
> 
> Introducing our own billet PPT 71B-SS





rracerguy717 said:


> Looking good Arnold that wheel real nice !!!!!!
> 
> Lots of options with the PPT BT kit :thumbup: Bob.G


 Haha. Yeah real good options. World renown via eBay. The PPT wheels looks all too similar to this one: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130704135715?redirect=mobile


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Or what about these BRUTE rods? I know a few engine failures due to faulty manufacturing. We all know your rods aren't made in china blah blah blah. Ok here is the scoop, they're made elsewhere and bored to XXmm and the finishing is done state side to XX.YYmm. 

My rods were not machined properly on the big side which caused my spun bearing failure. The pics below were from another brute rod purchaser whos wrist pin bushing spun causing his failure. 

I know PPT is going to say it was all our fault, but uninstalled my DMs the same way and have been pushing 600+ and haven't busted anything. Go figure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Geez, you're at it again. The 19mm's that you are showing wallowed out because of loading. It happens to many rods where there is deflection of wrist pins. Its happened to Pauters, IE's, Scats, etc. etc. This is what happens when you have combustion events that cause pins to bend. It mushrooms out the pin bushing and can dislodge it. It has happened to many a rod across many different manufacturers. It has NOTHING to do with the pin bushings and faulty manufacturing. I have had this happen on this lone occasion out of hundreds of rod sets. I gave the customer the choice to go w/ a bigger pinned rod set... 

Actually, here is the email that was sent to me by the customer: 

"_Hello, 


I am contacting you about the connecting rods I purchased on July 21, 2011. I recently had a catastrophic engine failure with these connecting rods installed on the vehicle. The #1 cylinder failed, destroying the engine block, head, a/c compressor and a few brackets were taken out with it. 
Upon disassembly and inspection today I noticed something alarming about one of the 3 remaining connecting rods, which were unscathed from the failure. On one of the connecting rods, the wrist pin bushing rotated inside of the connecting rod. This not only blocked the oiling path, but because of the taper it also *widened the end of the connecting rod* (This is NOT caused by defects but of pin integrity being overcome). 
I do not know for sure if this happened to a more extreme extent on the first cylinder, eventually causing a wrist pin seizure and resulting in this failure. However this is obviously a design flaw that should have never happened. 
I can contact BRUTE directly if it is needed, however I thought I would go to you first. All I am asking for is a full refund for the cost of the connecting rods. I understand failures do happen in this hobby, however a rifle drilled and tapered rod should not be subject to the wrist pin bushing turning._ 

I guess its a reasonable enough concern. I offered him a brand new set of rods just to be supportive... He had engine failure. Now how did this happen? Was it because of the rods? Was it because of the tune? Was it the wrong application which he should've stepped up to a stronger pin? I wanted him to send back the rods for inspection but after I replied, I never heard a thing... but seeing the pin bushing in its state along w/ cyl 1 engine failure its probably safe to say that his combustion just wasnt right... Do you see the shiny part of the pin bushing along side on the bottom of the bushing material? That is a sign of a bending pin and/or pin slop as the pin ovalizes the small end... 

19mm pins are notoriously problematic w/ big power or bad tunes... I was the first one offering tapered drop in rods via pauter many years ago. But they had ACTUALLY STOPPED producing 19mm rods for 1.8ts because of, you guessed it, pin bushing damage coming back to them and arduous task of rebushing tapered bushings is a huge hassle. 

Oh, looksy here. Right by the bench next to me a Scat rod with wallowed pin bushing...  










As for the compressor wheel. Would you like to see my dozens of cad drawings on comp wheel designs? Yes, it will look like an ebay wheel... as much as it would look like a Garrett wheel or a PTE wheel or even a BW wheel. Its a machined billet wheel.... There are a few CAD drawings on my FB page. Dont speculate on what I do especially when you have absolutely no idea. 

As for your rod failure... so that is why you were selling a complete brute rod set in the classifieds? try again buddy 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5560790-ATP-3071R-turbo-kit-BRUTE-rods-ARP-head-studs. 

BTW, how would you ascertain it was a rod machining tolerance failure when a bearing spins? Is it the ONLY reason a rod bearing spins? And how would you know this AFTER it spins? Or are you just reaching with your limited way about things as usual? And do you just throw in rods without checking tolerances? 

Oh look, a spun rod bearing on a popular VW rod. Am I going to speculate that this was a rod tolerance issue? particle damage? At this point, hard to say... 









Dont know what to make of this unsolicited attack of me. Dont make your personal problems mine. Just go your own way... :thumbup:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Or what about these BRUTE rods? I know a few engine failures due to faulty manufacturing. We all know your rods aren't made in china blah blah blah. Ok here is the scoop, they're made elsewhere and bored to XXmm and the finishing is done state side to XX.YYmm.
> 
> My rods were not machined properly on the big side which caused my spun bearing failure. The pics below were from another brute rod purchaser whos wrist pin bushing spun causing his failure.
> 
> I know PPT is going to say it was all our fault, but uninstalled my DMs the same way and have been pushing 600+ and haven't busted anything. Go figure.


 Where's your dyno stating you're at 600+? Weren't you the same guy that pretty much made a case saying that you got a CHRA back from PPT that was faulty, not knowing that Garrett's the company that puts the CHRA's together? You had a solid case for a lawsuit, did you get anywhere with that? 

I had a set of Brutes for probably 30-40k miles, the new owner was beating the piss out of it until his license was taken away, can you share your "builds" or dynos? 
thanks


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

killa said:


> Where's your dyno stating you're at 600+? Weren't you the same guy that pretty much made a case saying that you got a CHRA back from PPT that was faulty, not knowing that Garrett's the company that puts the CHRA's together? You had a solid case for a lawsuit, did you get anywhere with that?
> 
> I had a set of Brutes for probably 30-40k miles, the new owner was beating the piss out of it until his license was taken away, can you share your "builds" or dynos?
> thanks


 not to mention it looks like those rods were kicked around the yard as if you took them out of the packaging and just reboxed them and they got to bounce all over each other...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

As for your rod failure... so that is why you were selling a complete brute rod set in the classifieds? try again buddy 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5560790-ATP-3071R-turbo-kit-BRUTE-rods-ARP-head-studs. 

Wrong. 

I bought two good rods from SleepingGLI to complete my set and then sold them. Otherwise i'd have conrod shaped Chinese paperweights.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> *The pics below were from another brute rod purchaser whos wrist pin bushing spun causing his failure. *





theswoleguy said:


> not to mention it looks like those rods were kicked around the yard as if you took them out of the packaging and just reboxed them and they got to bounce all over each other...


 Read much?!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I am ending my gripe here because I was asked to back off by a mutual friend of PPT and myself.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

killa said:


> Where's your dyno stating you're at 600+?
> 
> I had a set of Brutes for probably 30-40k miles, the new owner was beating the piss out of it until his license was taken away, can you share your "builds" or dynos?
> thanks


 If you want to attack John please do some research. Just by him not responding to this shows lots of restraint. I would have whipped it out on you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Again, he put in a rod without taking measurements. This shows lack of experience. Every rod manufacturer's wares that I have used has exhibited some failure rate. Whether its a faulty part or incorrect practices. *And you actually bought two rods from another balanced set to sell to someone else?*  The only way to distinguish between lies/finger pointing and facts is empirical evidence. I do my best to make sure things are taken care of when problems arise. There's literally thousands of individual brutes going up/down in engines as we speak. Some holding down massive amounts of power and some on daily drivers. This is not to say that there were failures as a result of faulty product but in the event that it is, we can investigate. This is motorsports, nothing is ever perfect 100% of the time. I've been doing this far longer with far more projects across so many different makes/models. I have 12 separate projects in the shop as well as production runs and manufacturing going on. This kind of activity, i've been doing for years. If you guys are looking to make waves in this community, this is not the way to do it. Comimg out and spontaneously combusting and slandering ppl/companies shows lack of maturity and decency. Anyhow, I'm done w/ this as I have more important things and ppl to attend to...


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> If you want to attack John please do some research. Just by him not responding to this shows lots of restraint. I would have whipped it out on you.


 
LOL!!! When someone hops into a thread and starts bashing people what do you expect is going to happen? 

I understand their past problems but when happen here was just uncalled for IMO.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

IMAN973 said:


> If you want to attack John please do some research. Just by him not responding to this shows lots of restraint. I would have whipped it out on you.


 Thanks for being so kind, I wouldn't want you to "whip it out on me", I clearly don't know anything and install Verizon Fios for living. 

:beer:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Al is ok in my book. One of an extremely short list that is not complete **** in the Vw community. I think he will be doing a billet wheel for me soon... I doubt it will melt, implode, or rape my mother.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

IMAN973 said:


> If you want to attack John please do some research. Just by him not responding to this shows lots of restraint. I would have whipped it out on you.


 Whipped what out...a 500whp dyno that falls on its face? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

mrbikle said:


> Whipped what out...a 500whp dyno that falls on its face?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 You mean something that i did in 2003?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> Al is ok in my book.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 x2 

Arnold called me today just to see how the car was running and we ended up BSing for an hour:thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

killa said:


> Thanks for being so kind, I wouldn't want you to "whip it out on me", I clearly don't know anything and install Verizon Fios for living.
> 
> :beer:


 Lmfao clearly 

Again you do no research on who you come at. :facepalm:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

mrbikle said:


> Whipped what out...a 500whp dyno that falls on its face?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 So now your better then John? I thought you would have learned after coming at me.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

You are so full of yourself

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

mrbikle said:


> You are so full of yourself
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 Apparently you are too considering all the questions you asked me before you started your build. opcorn:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

About maestro? How we rewrote the file? Or hardware? On both accounts tmsracing and another guys ideas were used.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

IMAN973 said:


> Lmfao clearly
> 
> Again you do no research on who you come at. :facepalm:


 I don't understand where you're getting at, are you the same person that posted this: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2937377-Which-DV 
"I know that in the new mk5 that the dv is a big problem on chipped cars. I have the revised dv but i would rather buy an aftermarket one. Which ones out there are the best for this motor? Ive searched and really found none. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks " 

What a gem... :laugh: in December of 2006, almost 2007 :thumbup: 

What about this? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2971947-ve-I-got-300-what-should-i-buy 
"As the title says i have 300 dollars what should i buy? I want more performance so lets hear it. What would you buy? " 

opcorn: 

Don't bother man, I work in an R&D firm that's connected with pretty much everyone who's everyone, I don't need to post everything I do but you can search and see that I've done some stuff, just keep in mind that people don't have to post everything that they own.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Haha. Yeah real good options. World renown via eBay. The PPT wheels looks all too similar to this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130704135715?redirect=mobile


 ** Increase More Air ** :laugh:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Back in 2006 are you kidding me? I was still in high school. To be honest i dont even remember thinking those things. 

If you wanted to make fun of me you should have quoted my posts from when i blew the head on my first mk5, i rememer i had no idea what happend and probably asked stupid questions and described it weird. 

But yea quotes from 2006 is a big stretch. No one knew anything about the fsis back then so yea next attack plz.... 

I love how you dont ever help the fsi forum nor know anything abt them but yet you come here just to defend Arnold. I have no quarrel here but theres maybe 4 big fsi guys that post here and your not one of them. 

Theres no need to tell me who you are as i already know thus why i didnt make my attacks personal as you did. Obviously you didnt take the time to question my statments to Mathew. It doesnt matter what youve done because this is the fsi forum and you havent done **** here. :thumbup:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

IMAN973 said:


> Back in 2006 are you kidding me? I was still in high school. To be honest i dont even remember thinking those things.
> 
> If you wanted to make fun of me you should have quoted my posts from when i blew the head on my first mk5, i rememer i had no idea what happend and probably asked stupid questions and described it weird.
> 
> ...


 I figured you were in High School back in 2006, but that wasn't a long time ago. I won't talk about what i had done by 2006 since you're obviously younger but let's get to the point, Arnold's my friend and I've personally seen what he does and where he gets material as we talk daily and I also go to his shop and house quite a lot. It gets to be a bit annoying reading nonsense posted here in what it seems to be purposely posted lies about this bad CHRA and billet Chinese wheel, billet wheels will look similar because they're made in a same way, just like a cast wheel will look similar with another cast wheel. Why would someone come on this thread to post garbage? It's nothing less than an attempt to bash him, a false attempt by either someone lying or not knowing enough to post the truth, if that's the case then I'll give that person a pass and would recommend a bit more research. 

Anyway, I haven't done anything to the FSI community, true and have no plans, however if someone wants to bring the car over I'll be more than glad to help since i have access to quite a bit of good tools, trust me that i can do wonders in a good flowing head like that :thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

killa said:


> I figured you were in High School back in 2006, but that wasn't a long time ago. I won't talk about what i had done by 2006 since you're obviously younger but let's get to the point, Arnold's my friend and I've personally seen what he does and where he gets material as we talk daily and I also go to his shop and house quite a lot. It gets to be a bit annoying reading nonsense posted here in what it seems to be purposely posted lies about this bad CHRA and billet Chinese wheel, billet wheels will look similar because they're made in a same way, just like a cast wheel will look similar with another cast wheel. Why would someone come on this thread to post garbage? It's nothing less than an attempt to bash him, a false attempt by either someone lying or not knowing enough to post the truth, if that's the case then I'll give that person a pass and would recommend a bit more research.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't done anything to the FSI community, true and have no plans, however if someone wants to bring the car over I'll be more than glad to help since i have access to quite a bit of good tools, trust me that i can do wonders in a good flowing head like that :thumbup:


 Where did you see me bash Arnold or you for that matter? Ive delt with ppt a few times and never had an issue. You questioned Johns statement and asked for proof of 600+hp. If it was me i would have posted it but as you said some things never get posted for good reasons. 

Dont mind my posts to Matt, hes just mad hes trying to drag race a dsg :laugh:


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Where did you see me bash Arnold or you for that matter? Ive delt with ppt a few times and never had an issue. You questioned Johns statement and asked for proof of 600+hp. If it was me i would have posted it but as you said some things never get posted for good reasons.
> 
> Dont mind my posts to Matt, hes just mad hes trying to drag race a dsg :laugh:


 What's wrong with racing with a DSG. Have made well over 300+ passes on the dsg and at 115k miles have yet to open it up and Yet i keep getting faster. Please Enlighten me whats so wrong with it??? I want to here it from the guy who also said it would be almost imposible to hit a 500 whp when using Maesrto tuning suite and with pump and w/m. Yet I have built and tuned two car running at 530-570 whp with DSG's 


Also AL is good guy to deal with. Ordered my eurodyne software from him. Great guy to talk to.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Tmsracing37 said:


> Also AL is good guy to deal with. Ordered my eurodyne software from him. Great guy to talk to.


 X2. My Brute drop in rods with 10K+ miles installed by Al have performed flawless and quiet as can be. Honestly the car has never run better since he's been working on it I really don't want to touch it LOL. Its due for sch maintance (timing belt,waterpump,etc ) and a few upgrades so he will be seeing it again next month. Bob. G. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the support. I do my best and try to exude professionalism as much as I can but in this industry, there are certain types that make it hard doing so. Especially the charged up ppl that havent been weathered by years of experience and the realization that you're not perfect and that its not always everyone else's fault. From what I understand he's been tuning on the car and is a novice at best. Experimentation will lead to engines and rotating assemblies experiencing abnormal abuse which can ultimately lead to failure (and these FSI's have enough of an issue w/ fuel dilution). This has been going on since the existence of engine maintenance and motorsports. Also, I dont know how competently these rods are being installed and applied to specific needs. Hence why none of the engine component manufacturers have any real warranties on stuff at all. But there are problems with the parts at times. Its not often but from time to time things do need investigation. Having said that, we have a full service and fab shop and when we take on a project from start to finish, there are certain guarantees that we must adhere to. Now, some of you may think that engine assembly might not be a big deal and i'm sure there are alot of experienced hobbyists out there but the major differences between us and the driveway/home garage guy is that we are equipped to deal with abnormal circumstances. Like inhouse machining and having specialty measuring tools and the knowledge in when and how to utilize them. Tons of diagnostic/specifications literature along w/ the brain and muscle memory in taking on specific tasks over and over again. And because of these practices on our inhouse projects, there hasnt been ONE rod related issue that has come back to the shop *knock on wood*. 

We supply engine components, full assembled heads, blocks and short/long blocks on a regular basis. There are times that I shudder sending it out and thinking about them ending up in the wrong hands but this also comes w/ the territory. I think every single one of us that do this professionally and correctly feel the same way. Having said all this and sorry to bore some but, thankfully, the majority of the ppl that i deal with has been positive experiences. :thumbup:


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

IMAN973 said:


> Lmfao clearly
> 
> Again you do no research on who you come at. :facepalm:


 That's actually kinda funny, considering who you are saying it to. 

I remember killa being in the "biz" back in my mkIII days, and since I bought my MKV in 05', you _were_ still in high school


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

killa is jus thappy that portugal isn't out of the euro2012 yet


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is an engine completely assembled and being crated as we speak on my shop floor to be freighted and delivered 1600 miles away. Just so I dont sound like one of those companies that only professes that we do things and in reality.... Assembled, packaged with much love :heart: 










P.S. Do you want comic relief? His favorite parts supplier copied and farmed out my US made and designed in-house 24v turbo manifold with a few alterations (they should've kept their original cloned ebay manifold lol). They copied HPA's intake as well along w/ APR bits. Their 1.8t manifold is an almost direct copy of a european company's design. All farmed out overseas. If that isnt hypocritical, I dont know what is. As for copying my parts, I dont know if I should be flattered or mad :laugh:


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't mean to bash you John but all of this talk about 600hp on pump and I have yet to see proof of that on even meth. I have brute rods with no issues to date. 400whp and several thousand miles with no issues. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Haha. Yeah real good options. World renown via eBay. The PPT wheels looks all too similar to this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130704135715?redirect=mobile


 OMG Borg Warner gets their compressor wheels off Ebay too!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

you can only invent the wheel so many times... :banghead:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

18T_BT said:


> killa is jus thappy that portugal isn't out of the euro2012 yet


 and playing Spain next wednesday


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

IMAN973 said:


> Where did you see me bash Arnold or you for that matter? Ive delt with ppt a few times and never had an issue. You questioned Johns statement and asked for proof of 600+hp. If it was me i would have posted it but as you said some things never get posted for good reasons.
> 
> Dont mind my posts to Matt, hes just mad hes trying to drag race a dsg :laugh:


 I can REALLY rip into you and your friend if I want to; the whole "whip it out" thing is comical since i did that back in 2003 and on* stock rods*. 

Let's just leave it at that...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Krieger said:


> you can only invent the wheel so many times... :banghead:


 Actually, when it comes to compressor wheels, and only talking in terms of a specific range, it can be almost endless as there is not a single component attached to an engine that is as dynamic in its performance/output. It is effected by many things (engine VE, atmospheric conditions, elevation, housings/backpressures, etc) so finding the sweet spot and the perfect combination is subjective and challenging.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

what i was getting at is they were saying the wheels all look really similar. dont see too many square wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Ha, gotcha. hmm...


----------

